# 12v in the boot



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll probably never use it but seeing as the battery is there and I was adding lights in there anyway

Added a pop out 12v socket






























On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

One of those, but with a USB port as well - that'd be nice ;-)


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

Fits right in! Do you have details about the wiring as well? Could be a good knowledge base thingy, I suppose


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

There is always something to do


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow thats really smart.... I'd never use it but for some reason i want to fit one aswell!!!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You really can't go wrong with the wiring 
It comes with two wires, pos & neg

The pos is always the centre pin on a 12v socket and the outer ring is the neg

Extend the wires direct to the battery terminals

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

With an inline fuse!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I haven't mullum as its direct feed and not effecting anything else on the car and any device that plugs into a socket like that should be fused anyway 
But easy to do if preferred

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Finished pics























Added another boot light whilst I was there









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

You need to vacuum the boot carpet now 

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

aquazi said:


> You need to vacuum the boot carpet now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


You sound like the wife !!!! 
I do outside mate, inside is her duty ! 
Just don't tell her I said that

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looks shite :wink:

See you at the rolling road do matey

What it looks is OEM which for things like this you want


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

jamman said:


> Looks shite :wink:
> 
> See you at the rolling road do matey
> 
> What it looks is OEM which for things like this you want


Cheers jam

You'll be seeing my back wheel !! Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

1wheelonly said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Looks shite :wink:
> ...


True.....


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Any socket connected directly across the battery MUST be fused irrespective what's intended to be connected to it and whether or not it is itself fused. The fuse rating should be less that the current rating of the socket (that varies from make to make) and the cable supplying it from the battery. Without the correctly rated fuse a short circuit will cause the insulation on the cables to melt and then catch fire. This is a safety critical issue.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Fair comment tony 
Popped outside cut into the pos feed, added two male spade connectors and made a inline 20amp fuse
Cheers 









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yay that's proper ICE style ;-)


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

A great idea and it looks as factory fitted - Audi are missing a trick not employing you!


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

Where did you get the part from?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

eBay mate

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1557820530

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Looking good mate, nice little mod and looks very OEM!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Ideal if your kidnapped body fancies a ***


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

£24! For a used 12v socket!

I liked these :

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1417509753

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1444223182

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1414875959


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I used this info to fit a 12v socket in my boot in a similar way

I used the same socket but with the horizontal text (4B0 925 071 A) compared to the photos above with the vertical text (4D4 925 071 A)

I also used a different in the left panel location due to the space above being used by my reverse camera module

I used the following location on the battery for the live feed. This is 'SD2' and is the main 110A fuse which supplies the boot fuse box:










I fed this wire to the boot fuse box fuse 3 (SF3), which is vacant on all TTs:










Then the output from this is fed around the back panel of the boot to the left, where I cut the panel and pinned the wires. These pins are the same as for the fuse box:










And fitted the connector (1J0 972 753):










The end result:



















A nice OEM finish using the existing fuse box. I used 2.5mm wire and a 20A fuse


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Do you have a part number, either VAG or manufacturer, or a source of supply for the crimp connectors?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The repair wires from Audi are 000 979 227 E, but I used terminals and crimped them to my wire, which unusually Audi also sell N 907 327 03

These parts are suitable for 2.5mm wire, thinner or thicker wires will need different terminals


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for that. I don't like using the Audi repair wire sets as I like to use the correct coloured wire when doing retro-fits. Also in this case, I assume that the repair wire you mention is not suitable for a high current 12v outlet.

Thanks again.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Agreed, I try to use the right colours though the vast array of trace colours are hard to match. I also prefer to cut wire to length and crimp and avoid joins if I can

FYI that particular repair wire should also come with 2.5mm wire I believe


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> I used this info to fit a 12v socket in my boot in a similar way
> 
> I used the same socket but with the horizontal text (4B0 925 071 A) compared to the photos above with the vertical text (4D4 925 071 A)
> 
> ...


Just a quick question if you don't mind.

In your picture of the positive terminal connections on the battery is the bottom connection marked with an X a cable for an aftermarket amplifier?

Thanks


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes it is, it's the wire that came with the wiring kit, you can just about make out below an inline fuse holder


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks.

Yes I spotted the inline fuse, what amp is it?

Sorry to go off topic


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It's a Pioneer TS-WX77A, I had it in my last car so fitted it in the TT. It's not too bad, gives a bit more base the the Bose setup. It also doesn't take up much space. I'll put a photos in my progress thread that I'm gradually getting up to date


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

> I try to use the right colours though the vast array of trace colours are hard to match.


Vehicle Wiring Products do 120 colours of 32/0.20mm 16.5A thin wall cable and less choice in other sizes. https://www.vehiclewiringproducts.co.uk/

Not all cable colours used by VAG are stocked, but I am lucky as a pal of mine owns a vehicle recycling yard and, in normal times, I can wander into the yard and strip out any wiring I want before cars are crushed.


----------

